
Adsvise – The ultimate social and digital ad size guide - megahz
http://www.adsvise.com/index.html
======
brudgers
The navigation confused me because normally when I see Twitter and Facebook
icons next to each other it's for sharing the page on social media. Only
because I read the HN comments before visiting the page and someone said it
might be useful did I put in the effort to figure out what was going on.
Normally I would not.

~~~
andrewmichael27
Thanks brudgers, that is a very good point, something we will think about a
way to make it more clear.

------
overlordalex
Every time I mouse'd over something I got a full-screen popup[1]. However
after blocking it, the site itself seems rather useful.

[1] "We built Adsvise to help you! Now please help us by sharing Pouch with
friends or family who would find it useful."

------
andrewmichael27
Thanks for sharing this!

------
tzirtzipis
very useful. loved the interface

